# Painful Insertion of Paragard IUD?



## ezekielsmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm getting Paragard here in a few hours. How painful is it? I'm nervous and scared.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

It's not really any more painful than a papsmear. Just be sure you have plenty of pads. I spotted for several weeks after getting mine.


----------



## ezekielsmom (Aug 5, 2006)

should i bring them with me? will i start to bleed right after it's inserted?


----------



## ezekielsmom (Aug 5, 2006)

ok it's over. and was totally painless!!! well, there was a little cramping but nothing compared to period cramps. it wwnt great!


----------

